# GT: Game 76 - Clippers @ Lakers 4/9



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sun Apr 9
6:30 pm
TV: NBALP, KTLA
</center>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we should beat the Lakers easily

the only player we need to cover is Kobe, hahaha just double him 

or how about James singleton on him hmm...aside from him we dont have anyone


to worry about ....maybe keep Lamar from driving....thats pretty much it, we can 

leave Kwame open hahha he rim plays good defense on him ahha
:cheers:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Clipps can win this game... Put Radman in Odom, and Maggette in Kobe... Or they can double him, can Ross and Singleton do this job fine? Brand must play an awesome game, and Kaman must destroy Kwame in the middle, ditto for Cassell and Livingston with Smush...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Matchups I'd Like to See:

Cassell/Maggette on Smush
Smush isn't a big threat and Cassell is not a good defender, Maggette on him depending on who else is in the game.

Ross/Livingston on Kobe
Livingston can get the job done guarding Kobe, like he did to Tracy in the losses. Ross needs no explanation.

Radmanovic/Maggette/Livingston on Odom

Brand/Kaman/Rebraca on Brown

Radmanovic/Brand/Kaman on Cook


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Going to be a tough game. Both team coming off tough losses. We are only 1/2 game up on Memphis for the 5th seed. It sure would be nice to some how get the 6th seed and home court for the 1st round vs the Nugz


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Going to be a tough game. Both team coming off tough losses. We are only 1/2 game up on Memphis for the 5th seed. It sure would be nice to some how get the 6th seed and home court for the 1st round vs the Nugz


The playoff seeding rule is so broken it makes it so pride gets put on the buckburner. 

We'll probably meet Dallas anyhow, but there's always something to be happy about if you make the 2nd round.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...827.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe




> Corey Maggette, who sat out Friday night's 96-93 loss to the Sacramento Kings because of lower-back spasms, did not practice Saturday, showed no improvement and is questionable for tonight's game.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Crap! Maggette was just starting to play well again, too!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah damnit he was actually making shots 

**** i hope this is not as bad as it sounds ****

we could always use his Pts....


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Corey needs to calm down with the weightlifting... j/k

oh man, just when things seemed like they were finally coming together, injury nails Maggette. Could be just a minor issue, I'm hoping, but I'm also quite aware of the Clippers' injury fortunes (and Clips fortune in general). But hey- the Clips have clinched playoffs!

Lakers are an enigma. No one knows if Kobe will erupt, Odom certainly has the skills to hurt the Clips, and Kwame Brown can make things tough inside for Kaman/Brand to operate. But if the Clips come out strong, pass the ball well, move (Lakers are very bad at defending the open man/back doors plays/ and rotating on D), hit some outside shots- than its another W for the Clips.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Interesting ...*

USUALLY, there's a lot of bravado in BOTH forums when it comes to Lakers/Clippers games.

NOT this time. What does that mean: Lakers NEED this game, Clippers don't ... will Clippers lay down?

Lakers are at home and truly NEED this game. As usual .. KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE REFS, ESPECALLY IN THE 4TH.

Looking at both forums, it seems both teams' fans are fearful.

*I say ... GO CLIPPERS ... grab them by that knot in Kobe's throat and claim your rightful place as the best pro basketball team in LA.*  You CAN do it, question is ... is it in the plan?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Its a big game! Lets go Clips!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is also Zeljko Rebraca's birthday today.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Happy BDay Zelly! 

A Win here clinches at least 6th seed, so let's take this damn game! Look for Shaun to explode once again tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Should be a great game tonight fellas, Come bet on your Clips here http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=257537


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Corey Maggette out Friday night in the Clippers gut-wrenching three-point loss to Sacramento due to back spasms is listed as questionable tonight, but he wasn't able to practice yesterday and was absent from the team's shoot around this morning.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Interesting ...*



Dynasty Raider said:


> *I say ... GO CLIPPERS ... grab them by that knot in Kobe's throat and claim your rightful place as the best pro basketball team in LA.*  You CAN do it, question is ... is it in the plan?



ahh good question...is it the plan?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's go Clips :banana: :banana: :banana: 

2 Hours and 20 Some Minutes left!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aww man im excited too !!! cant wait!! LETS GO CLIPS!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Ross, Radman, Brand, and Kaman vs. Parker, Bryant, Walton, Odom, Brown.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the tap.

Brand misses a jumper.

"Lets go Clippers, Lets go"!!!

Kobe gets a call against Kaman, non-shooting.

Parker hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand posts up and scores.

Parker misses a baseline jumper.

Cassell goes coast to coast for the layup!!!!

Odom drives and scores.

Brand travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand steals it.

Brand misses a jumper.

Walton drives and scores.

Parker steals it.

Brown scores on the post up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman misses a 3.

Kobe looses the ball.

Cassell gets fouled on a jumper.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

Odom misses a 3 and Kobe gets called for a loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a jumper.

Kobe misses a jumper.

Cassell and Ross misss.

Walton makes a lucky shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman and drives and misses.

Odom drives and misses.

Kaman hits a jumper from the FT line.

Timeout taken by the Lakers, Clippers down, 9-11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses a baseline jumper.

Radman misses a 3.

Ross steals it from Kobe.

Cassell to Brand for the reverse layup.

Ross "fouls" Kobe, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

KObe misses a jumper.

Brand misses, Kaman gets it but Misses.

Parker misses a layup.

Cassell hits his patent jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Walton misses a long 2.

Brown fouls Kaman, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Cassell.

Walton misses a 3.

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom gets blocked.

Cassell misses a 3 in and out.

Livingston fouls Kobe, non-shooting.

Kwame posts up and misses an easy one.

Brand drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Walton misses a 3.

Odom blocks Radman.

Parker misses but Walton gets it and scores.

Cassell misses the jumper.

Timeout taken, Clippers up 18-13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom misses a jumper.

Brand drives and scores, very nice.

Jumpball between Brand vs. Kobe.

Odom steals the tap and dunks it.

Brand hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 2nd foul, non-shooting.

Odom hits a 3.

Brand hits another jumper.

Mobley fouls Kobe.

Kobe makes both FT's.

Walton fouls Livingston, non-shooting.

Brand misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 24
Lakers 20

Clippers did a pretty good in the quarter. They forced the Lakers to miss a lot of shots. However the Clippers should be up much more seeing that Kobe only has 2 points and has made a FG yet. Brand and Cassell did a great job offensively. Ross and Livingston as well did a good job defensively.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe drives and scores.

Brand misses the jumper.

Kobe drives again and scores.

Bring Ross back in.

Mobley hits a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls Kobe, non-shooting.

Kobe hits a jumper, bring Ross back.

Livingston drives, (got fouled) but misses.

3 seconds on Brown.

Rebraca posts up and scores very nicely.

Cook hits a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cook fouls Rebraca, non-shooting.

Rebraca posts up and gets fouled on the shot by Cook.

Rebraca makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston gets called for a bogus call, non-shooting.

Timeout, Clippers up 29-28.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses a jumper.

Ross misses a tough layup but it goes out on a Laker.

Mobley hits a jumper.

Cook misses a jumper.

Kaman misses a jumper, Ross does a great job fighting for it but gets forced out.

Kobe hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on someone on the Lakers, non-shooting.

Kaman misses badly.

HA! Loose ball foul on Ross.

Kobe misses a bad jumper.

Ross hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe drives, hits Ross in the stomach, and Rebraca gets called for the foul.

Kobe makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Rebraca travels.

Timeout taken by the Lakers, Clippers up 33-31.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

George looses the ball out of bounds, good d by Livy.

George fouls Livingston, non-shooting.

Brand misses the left hand hook shot.

Cook misses a 3.

Kobe hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a 3.

Kaman picks his 3rd as he fouls Cook on the shot.

Cook makes both FT's.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Come on Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe hits a jumper.

Brown fouls Brand on a jumper.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Sasha misses a 3 but refs call a foul on Livingston on the rebound.

Odom makes the first FT.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 4.

Can the Clippers get a foul? Can they make a shot?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom makes the 2nd FT.

Radman misses.

Odom hits a 3.

Backcourt violation.

Sheesh refs are swalloning their whistles for the Clippers.

Ross drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes both FT's.

Parker misses but steals it back and gets fouled.

Parker makes the gimme FT's.

Cassell for 3!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand steals it, misses but gets it and scores on the tip.

Kobe spins and scores.

Cassell miises a 3.

Brown scores after he camps in the pain.

Mobley gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Mobley steals it.

Cassell hits a jumpper.

Kobe misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a game! very exciting. Lamar coming up big! GL in the 2nd half fellas.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 45
Lakers 50

Awful quarter by the Clippers. Like I said at the end of the first, when you didn't have Kobe scoring the Clippers needed to be up big. Now that Kobe gets going, the Clippers are having trouble. The Clippers couldn't make or stop a shot for too long in the quarter. Come on Clippers.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL , Kamans rocking Kobes shoes... Nice !


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses.

Brand hits a jumper.

Kobe misses but Odom gets it and scores.

Radman to Kaman for the dunk.

Parker misses a 3.

Brand misses and gets called for a loose ball fouls,sure..

Parker makes a nice layup.

Walton steals it, Odom scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman drives and scoresf on the layup, finally.

Walton hits a 3.

Brand losses it.

Kwame loses it.

Cassell misses a 3.

Walton misses an open one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Kobe hits a jumper.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom bricks a 3.

Radman for 3!!!!

TImeout taken by the Lakers, Clippers down 57-61.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses twice.

Radman misses a 3.

Walton cherry picks and scores.

Kaman hits a good shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker misses a 3.

Kaman misses, not his fault.

Cassell fouls Parker to stop the break.

Refs screw the play, suppose to be Clippers ball

And again they screw them.

Both times the ball goes out on Odom.

Odom dunks it, points to the refs for thanks. 

Brand to Ross who scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes the FT.

Brown gets blocked.

Radman misses a 3 but Cassell gets it, scores, and gets fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

If Ross wants to have a good NBA career then he needs to bulk up hes way too skinny ....Maybe Cmag can give him somehelp with those guns he carrys.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell completes the "and 1".

Walton makes a tough shot over Brand.

Cassell comes back and makes a tough shot.

Brand fouls Brown on the shot to stop the easy 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown makes both FT's.

Mobley misses but Brand gets it back.

Cassell misses a 3.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 2, 67-69.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

you know its not going the Clippers way when LUKE WALTON makes anything .....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Cassell misses a 3.

Brown to Kobe for the score.

Brand misses a jumper, bad shot.

Mobley steals it.

McCarty to Rebraca for the hook shot.

Parker misses a jumper.

Cassell drives and misses.

Kobe misses an open 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a jumper.

Odom chucks one up and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 69
Lakers 72

The Clippers need more ball movement as Mike Smith said. Not enough assists on their FG's which is a bad sign. The Clippers need to step up big time, it is now or never.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca posts up and misses.

George misses a 3.

Mobley posts up and misses.

Kobe loses it and picks up the loose ball foul.

Livingston drives for the DUNK!!! very nice


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cook misses a 3.

Livingston loses it.

Bull Kobe charged, no foul on McCarty.

McCarty air balls it.

Cook hits a 3.

Dkfjzvcndsmlkdfml;


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

is mccarty really backing up elton brand? this guy shouldnt even be activated. i thought we were deep enough so useless ****s like mccarty wouldnt get to play


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives and get fouled, non-shooting.


Radman with a bad pass.

Shash misses a 3.

Brand makes a good jumper.

Cook hits a 3.

dsas


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the nice post and hook score.


Sasha misses a 3.

MObley misses a 3 in and out.

Mobley steals it from Kobe, nice steal.

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting.

Mobley looses it but Sasha travels.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley fouls Kobe, non-shooting.

Kobe scores.

Sasha fouls Livingston, non-shooting.

Kaman misses.

Kobe hits a 3.

Sdfl;kkl;jsadf


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Game over.



Eh, single digits..... almost 3 minutes left.. Lakers nitorious for choking away fourth quarter leads....

Nothing is over until its over.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, the Los Angeles refs played really well against the Clippers tonight.

Although I'm not blaming the refs. The Clippers played like crap tonight anyway.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cuttino mobley played so muhc like a scrub tonite


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Yeah, the Los Angeles refs played really well against the Clippers tonight.
> 
> Although I'm not blaming the refs. The Clippers played like crap tonight anyway.



Ah sad... Here roll in the excuses.

Truth is.. Clippers never found an answer for Odom. They spent most of the time worrying about Bryant and Odom stepped up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah it seems like if Cuttino doesnt know his damn role...Hahah

what is it anyway??? we need to use him somehow..he has driving skills but he seldom shows em


he can shoot the midrange J, post up.>>HOW THE **** DO WE UTILIZE him????

Sam played good like always and Elton the same, but thats it , Vald played like crap 


he shot the ball horribly, no one besides Elton n Sam really showed up, and Lamar Odom scoring

20+ point shahahha 

thats funny 

**** 

i guess he plays with a little more intensity against the Clips 

**** he should play like that against everyone 0


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Interesting ...*



Dynasty Raider said:


> ... is it in the plan?


Well, it obviously wasn't in the plan. The Clippers played to keep the game close and interesting.

I can understand wanting homecourt advantage in the Playoffs (considering the lure of the revenue, etc.), but do the Clippers honestly believe they are THAT good? Do they truly believe they can turn the motivation and aggression to win on and off?

To me, this is a scary Plan. I would rather we play to elevate our play for the playoffs. Maybe ... just maybe part of the plan is to lose enoug to secure homecourt advantage and then PLAY TO WIN the last games ... with no guarantee they can.

Scary.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ah sad... Here roll in the excuses.
> 
> Truth is.. Clippers never found an answer for Odom. They spent most of the time worrying about Bryant and Odom stepped up.




you say it like if Lamar is any good, he ****ing sucks, for some reason he always plays like if he has

any skills against the Clippers .......

fine he "Stepped up" but he better do it the rest of the way, whats the point of just doing it one 

game ....Luke Walton making shots hahaha early that was funny, we should be ashamed 

Kobe scored 30some**** and we lost, when his team sucks this much its embarassing


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hhaha "the plan"

man **** the plan i say they just win ****, as a Clippers fan, im just excited to see them in the playoffs


anything else that happens would be a plus   


GO [email protected]


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i wish maggette is back to his old self. i miss the energy he brings and the clips were lacking energy today.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> you say it like if Lamar is any good, he ****ing sucks, for some reason he always plays like if he has
> 
> any skills against the Clippers .......
> 
> ...



Lamar has been averaging (Per FSW half time show) over the last 7 weeks 18.5 PPG, 9 RPG and 8 APG... Shooting in the high 50's... I dont know where your standards are.. Or if you even watch basketball... But if he could have played this way all season... Lakers would be a much better team in the standings right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd personally rather see the Clippers take on Denver than Dallas... Maybe it's just me... But I think the Clippers would rape Denver in a 7 game series.. This loss isn't a big deal to me.

I don't believe the Clippers are tanking the season either. I think the biggest problem is Corey. Having him come back and put into the line up seemed to ruin some of the chemestry and then right when they looked to start getting back into a rythme.. Corey is out again. 

Having a huge impact player like Corey coming in and out of the rotation isn't going to be easy for any team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Great game to watch, Great win for us we needed this one. LOL what was up with that spank Kobe gave Cassell...Funny stuff.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'd personally rather see the Clippers take on Denver than Dallas... Maybe it's just me... But I think the Clippers would rape Denver in a 7 game series.. This loss isn't a big deal to me.
> 
> I don't believe the Clippers are tanking the season either. I think the biggest problem is Corey. Having him come back and put into the line up seemed to ruin some of the chemestry and then right when they looked to start getting back into a rythme.. Corey is out again.
> 
> Having a huge impact player like Corey coming in and out of the rotation isn't going to be easy for any team.


Hey there CD, it's been awhile: I agree about Clippers vs Denver.

A lot of the problem w/our chemistry is Dunleavy tampering with the rotations. He does not have, not does it appear he want a set rotation. He prefers to change starters like he changes games. I, personally, don't believe Corey is injured physically. I believe his pride is injured. He publically stated that he did not want to come off the bench and Dunleavy punished him for it by continuing to bring him off the bench while he tinkers with the rotation.

That's my take and I'm sticking to it. Dunleavy will cost us in the Playoffs, not Corey.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> A lot of the problem w/our chemistry is Dunleavy tampering with the rotations. He does not have, not does it appear he want a set rotation. He prefers to change starters like he changes games. I, personally, don't believe Corey is injured physically. I believe his pride is injured. He publically stated that he did not want to come off the bench and Dunleavy punished him for it by continuing to bring him off the bench while he tinkers with the rotation.
> 
> That's my take and I'm sticking to it. Dunleavy will cost us in the Playoffs, not Corey.




I am going to have to disagree. Dunleavy is the reason this team has any chemistry. Coming into the season it was said that Mobley and Cassell were cancers. That was 2 cancers coming to this team, yet not one occurance happened with them ONCE. Mobley is a starting, yes he is a slump, but you don't see him complaining about not starting the last few games. No knock on Corey, but you don't complain to the papers that you aren't starting. He has done it twice this year. As one Clipper fan wrote in to LA times which they published his email it stated to some measure that Corey shouldn't whine to the papers but rather earn his spot back. And Corey was earning his spot back, he could have been starting again soon if not for this back spasm injury. Back to Dunleavy, I can't see how he will hurt the Clippers. He looks for matchups and he tries to take advantage. His matchups have worked against: Suns (twice), Nuggets (3 times), Spurs (once, almost twice), Nets, and so on. 

Anyway not to distract away from the topic, I will gladly argue for Dunleavy in that one thread about his approval. The Laker game however was a huge disappointment. I dont' know what is up with Maggette's back but the Clippers need him at the FT line. The Clippers need to shape up as they can't go into the playoffs on a sour note.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> you say it like if Lamar is any good, he ****ing sucks, for some reason he always plays like if he has
> 
> any skills against the Clippers .......
> 
> ...


Lamar Odom averaged 17.2ppg, 8.4rpg and 5.8apg in the month of March while shooting 56% from the field and 53% from beyond the arc.

In the three games before tonight, he got 21, 16 and 17 points....he has been doing it consistently. In fact, he hasn't scored in single digits since March 3 against the Warriors (12+points in 19 straight games). You should do your research before spewing that crapola out of your mouth.

As for Walton, he too has been playing very well since the month of March began. He averaged 7/4/2 off the bench in March and was getting 9/5/3 in the three April games prior to tonight.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The difference in the Lakers playing well is Lamar Odom. You cant say that Odom is garbage, he was obvoiusly the difference in the game and has played extremely well over the last month or so. Also, I was impressed with Kwame. He is much more aggressive since Mihm got injured. Alright enough props to the Lakers. Anyways, Im pissed that we lost to the Lakers but it could be an omen in disguise. I hate losing especially to the Lakers but we need to lose a few more to get that 6th seed. Even if we get the 5th seed and beat the Mavs, we will have to face the Spurs the next round. However, Im not the one to tank games so I guess we will see. One more thing, STOP BLAMING THE REFS!!! They are not the reason we lost the last 2 games. Its called INCONSISTENCY.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> The difference in the Lakers playing well is Lamar Odom. You cant say that Odom is garbage, he was obvoiusly the difference in the game and has played extremely well over the last month or so. Also, I was impressed with Kwame. He is much more aggressive since Mihm got injured. Alright enough props to the Lakers. Anyways, Im pissed that we lost to the Lakers but it could be an omen in disguise. I hate losing especially to the Lakers but we need to lose a few more to get that 6th seed. Even if we get the 5th seed and beat the Mavs, we will have to face the Spurs the next round. However, Im not the one to tank games so I guess we will see. One more thing, STOP BLAMING THE REFS!!! They are not the reason we lost the last 2 games. Its called INCONSISTENCY.



Wow, Well put. Repped. So i guess our bet is a draw?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wow, Well put. Repped. So i guess our bet is a draw?


yup..good luck in the playoffs.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

EHL said:


>


haha, thats great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


>



Hahaha, nice.....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> yup..good luck in the playoffs.



You 2 my friend...


----------

